# Life of a Honda ATV



## sowega hunter (Nov 14, 2011)

How many miles can you expect to get out of a Honda ATV?? I know this depends on many things such as servicing and use, but what is an average life of an ATV?


----------



## KKrueger (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think anyone knows yet. So far one has never died. I know several people who want new ones, but the one they bought in the late 80's is still running.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 14, 2011)

KKrueger said:


> I don't think anyone knows yet. So far one has never died. I know several people who want new ones, but the one they bought in the late 80's is still running.



Yep it's a rare day that you see a deaf Honda.   And if you do it's most likely because it was abused and 0 maintenance performed


----------



## Sterlo58 (Nov 14, 2011)

I had one that I sold to a friend that is still running strong at about 17 years old.


----------



## shadow2 (Nov 14, 2011)

KKrueger said:


> I don't think anyone knows yet. So far one has never died. I know several people who want new ones, but the one they bought in the late 80's is still running.



Yep it's a rare day that you see a deaf Honda.   And if you do it's most likely because it was abused and 0 maintenance performed


----------



## ribber (Nov 14, 2011)

i've got a 1988 model 300 that runs like a top. the rear brakes are gone and other than a few spark plugs and batteries i've done nothing to it.


----------



## 440Mopar (Nov 14, 2011)

ive seen a 450 foreman with 17000 miles


----------



## badger (Nov 14, 2011)

I met a South Georgia farmer who had a Foreman 400 with 33 000 miles on it. Tuneups, batteries, tires, brakes and CV boots were about the extent of the repairs he's done. Used it daily on his farm.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a 91, runs like a top, and a 98, runs even better. I have no clue how many miles are on either one, but it has to be a bunch.


----------



## Full Pull (Nov 15, 2011)

Mine are 09's and only like 400 miles on them .
But they run great, They better !
Great on fuel also.


----------



## thomasr (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 1991 FourTrax that had a hard, hard life before I got it.  In fact I resurrected it from the trash pile deep in the weeds.  A carb rebuild, flushed the gas tank, and a new plug and I had it going again.  Been running it for 6-7 years now.  It ain't as pretty and slick as the newer ones but it beats walking and the price was really right.  Free!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Nov 15, 2011)

*I had a 88 model and it was running perfect*

when I sold it last year.  20 years old, changed the oil every other year and a few spark plugs is all I did.  I would think they will last a lifetime with some common sense maintenance.  Hondas are the best.


----------



## bulldawg1557 (Nov 15, 2011)

*You cant killem*! I have a 86 fourtrax 250 and tried for years to mess it up as a kid so my folks would buy me a 4x4 model so I could run with the rest of the kids on the road! Then I got old enough to get a job at 15 and my dad said you can go buy you a new one and pay for it yourself! I bought a sportsman 400 4x4 and the old honda is still ticking with no problems. The sportsman has also been a good one too. I dont think it will ever last as long as the honda!


----------



## insanehunter (Nov 16, 2011)

2000 forman 400 changed the battery once after 10 years change the oil yearly and clean the air filter no other problems you cant beat them i seen a 99 400 forman with 25000 miles and still ran good


----------



## YoungSouthernHunter (Nov 18, 2011)

I have an 07 Honda Foreman 500 4x4. My Foreman has 7,300+ miles and 1,300+ hours. It's been wrecked twice (my bad) and after a few repairs is still running great. I've put minimum maintenance into the ATV ( _maybe_  2 oil changes) . The only other problem I had was with the headlights. The switch went bad from constantly being in the weather. These ATV's are nearly indestructible and will last for many years to come!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 18, 2011)

How about this, my family owns a Polaris dealership, but we drive Hondas . . .


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Nov 18, 2011)

I've heard they are all great machines except the 2007 Foreman 500 4x4. They are a piece of crap.


----------



## Swamp Star (Nov 19, 2011)

Not sure. I like power so I rebuild v-twin Kawasaki's often.........


I know of a few hondas with well over 15,000 miles, and they belong to a atv park and have been rode hard and put up wet. So I would say stock easy life you should see 4,500 miles before a reringing is in order


----------



## Tank1202 (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a 08 Foreman and a 07 Recon WILL NOT buy anything else. Gave my Dad my 93 300 foretrax 4x4. No telling how many miles, just oil and tires and a battery is all that has been replaced on it. Its funny though, my Dad babies it like its brand new. If he only knew what I put it thru.LOL


----------



## fd1228 (Nov 21, 2011)

I have an 86 Honda fourtrax 250 that runs like a top.  It has not been abused, but it has been drowned and I have had to replace all the fluids.  If you half way take care of it it will never let you down.


----------



## GAGE (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a 99 2wd Fourtrax,  replaced the battery once,  a few new tires, and a oil change every year and she has been fantastic!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Nov 21, 2011)

My buddy Billy Don is still using my old 200S 3 wheeler. Starts on the 2nd pull EVERYTIME! It's a 1983 and has been used and abused every year. No telling how many deer it has hauled out.

28 years and still going strong...


----------



## one hogman (Nov 21, 2011)

Gotta 2002 Foreman 450 ES just have replaced the Factory Battery, it is a tough, Dependable machine


----------



## blues brother (Nov 21, 2011)

I have a Honda 200 three wheeler that I bought new in 1984...
Still runs great. Only thing really wrong is the bent rear axel. My son flipped it about a year ago! Dang kids! 
Only thing ever done to it was batteries, plugs, oil changes and tires.


----------



## muddychick01 (Dec 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How about this, my family owns a Polaris dealership, but we drive Hondas . . .



Now c'mon and tell the truth lol! You know you only ride hondas because of me!

I have an 06 rincon 680 with some extras on it. I got about 5,000 miles on mine so far. I've had to replace quite a few things on it though, but then again, I ride hard and abuse my honda. Just ask hooked on quack......Mine is still going though. You can't kill a honda....well, not for long anyway haha!


----------



## treeman101 (Feb 5, 2012)

Had an 86 250 fourtrax sold it with 27,000 hours on it.  
Dad had an hour meter put on it after 3 years so he could keep up with the oil changes.  Never had any engine work done to it, and it was rode hard and put up wet on a regular basis.  Got a 99, foreman 450 with thousands of hard hog hunting miles on it.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't know about Honda ATV's, but should be able to last as long as my Kawasaki Bayou with reasonable care. I have a 1999 model that is still going strong, doubles as a tool around the house and hunting vechile in the woods. 2 WD with a winch on front that is used to get by buddies un stuck when needed. Never been pampered and backs down from no trails here on in N Ga Mtns. Change oil & all filters on a regular basis and they seem to last forever!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a 03 250 for my little girl, it run so good at someone stoled it right under the barn with a marked police car right beside it.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 6, 2012)

Got a 99 fourtrax 4X4 and love it!
Change the oil once a year and a new spark plug every couple yrs. Replaced rear brake shoes( my neglect).Orig. batt. and orig. goodyear tires with plugs in all 4 . Runs like a top and cranks even on coldest mornings.
Got a kick start if it don't. Real quiet- club members say they don't  hear it .
Bunch of miles on it.


----------



## sramagesr (Feb 6, 2012)

they go until it cost more to repair then it is worth great machines


----------



## Rancher.06 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have had one for 23 years.


----------

